
Apple goes to war with the gaming industry - amrrs
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/09/apple-goes-to-war-with-the-gaming-industry/
======
Solstinox
Huge, complicated companies like Apple don't see the world as you or I do.
They see the world through whatever sensors they're equipped with, and they
respond to what those sensors are fed by other parts of the company. They are
fed a collection of proxy metric for reality.

That's why they behave in funny, distorted ways, like pissing off their
developer community and acting baffled that the community is getting
irritated.

